# Padre o madre que pierde a un hijo



## octegui

Hola,
Un huérfano es el hijo que pierde a sus padres. ¿Alguien sabe si hay una palabra para designar a un padre que pierde a un hijo?
Gracias,
Octavio


----------



## padredeocho

desconsolado?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hasta donde yo sé, no hay una palabra que signifique "padre que ha perdido a un hijo".
Esperemos a ver si alguien más tiene algo...
Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

Mira, yo hablo tres idiomas, y en las tres, lo que sepa yo, no existe una palabra que denominaría el padre que ha perdido un hijo, como existe para el caso al revés - huérfano.

No creo que exista esa palabra en ningún idioma.


----------



## ampurdan

Según el DRAE, existe la palabra antigua "deshijado", que sería la persona que se ha visto privada de hijos. Es una palabra nada común, se me ocurrió formarla añadiendo "des-" y "hijado" y ¡bingo! Pero nunca la he oído ni la he visto escrita, creo.


----------



## octegui

Hola,
en hebreo sí existe una palabra para denominar este perticular, de hecho, es a raíz de una traducción que planteo esta pregunta.
Por otro lado, conozco la palabra deshijar que se utiliza para las plantas y en los animales. Pero este dato de Deshijado, es lo que buscaba, muchas gracias, como suele suceder, lo más evidente es lo correcto.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## belén

Yo pensaba que esta palabra no existía porque perder a un hijo va contra natura. Pero veo que está todo inventado..
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Recuerdo un pensamiento muy sabio y cierto, 
El que pierde a un padre se le llama huerfano, pero el dolor de perder a un hijo es tan desgarrador que ni siquiera existe palabra para describirlo.


----------



## Jellby

belen said:


> Yo pensaba que esta palabra no existía porque perder a un hijo va contra natura. Pero veo que está todo inventado...



¿Contra natura? Creo que durante muchos siglos no ha habido nada más normal.


----------



## natasha2000

Jellby said:


> Originalmente publicado por *belen*
> 
> 
> Yo pensaba que esta palabra no existía porque perder a un hijo va contra natura. Pero veo que está todo inventado...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Contra natura? Creo que durante muchos siglos no ha habido nada más normal.
Click to expand...

 
Yo diría que tambén quedarse huérfano va contra natura... Pero la palabra sí que existe...


----------



## belén

Bueno, lo mío era un razonamiento más filosófico que pragmático. Obviamente y por desgracia, los hijos también mueren antes que los padres, pero creo que es algo tan doloroso que el ser humano no ha querido inventar una palabra para ello (de hecho, fíjate que la definición de la RAE pone "persona privada de hijos", eso se puede interpretar como "persona que no puede tener hijos, persona a la que le han quitado los hijos... no dice claramente "persona a la que se le ha muerto el hijo") 

Es como lo de fraticidio (matar a un hermano), parricidio (matar a un padre)... ¿existe palabra para definir a un padre que mata a un hijo? Ahora mismo no caigo, quizá si existe, pero vuelvo a que eso va contra natura. 

Be


----------



## natasha2000

belen said:


> Bueno, lo mío era un razonamiento más filosófico que pragmático. Obviamente y por desgracia, los hijos también mueren antes que los padres, pero creo que es algo tan doloroso que el ser humano no ha querido inventar una palabra para ello (de hecho, fíjate que la definición de la RAE pone "persona privada de hijos", eso se puede interpretar como "persona que no puede tener hijos, persona a la que le han quitado los hijos... no dice claramente "persona a la que se le ha muerto el hijo")
> 
> Es como lo de fraticidio (matar a un hermano), parricidio (matar a un padre)... ¿existe palabra para definir a un padre que mata a un hijo? Ahora mismo no caigo, quizá si existe, pero vuelvo a que eso va contra natura.
> 
> Be


 
Creo haber oído infanticidio e infanticida o algo así en la tele cuando encuentran un bebé en el container. Sí, esas cosas también pasan, por desgracia.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, en realidad, parricida también serviría. "Parricida" es quien mata a un pariente próximo, especialmente al padre o a la madre, pero no exclusivamente, según el DRAE. Y el antiguo Código Penal español lo contemplaba todo bajo el mismo título de parricidio, creo.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

El que mata al hijo es *filicida.*

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

natasha2000 said:


> Creo haber oído infanticidio e infanticida o algo así en la tele cuando encuentran un bebé en el container. Sí, esas cosas también pasan, por desgracia.


 

Infanticidio hasta donde yo sè, es matar a un ninio, no necesariamente el hijo de uno. que horror.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Recuerdo un pensamiento muy sabio y cierto,
> El que pierde a un padre se le llama huerfano, pero el dolor de perder a un hijo es tan desgarrador que ni siquiera existe palabra para describirlo.


 Muy bueno.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Mirad qué curioso:

*huérfano**, na**.*
 (Del b. lat. _orphănus,_ y este del gr. ὀρφανός).
* 2. adj. poét. Dicho de una persona: A quien se le han muerto los hijos.*

Yo creo haber escuchado _huérfano de hijos_.

Pedro.


----------



## abeltio

En castellano, al hijo que pierde un progenitor se le llama: huérfano

¿Cómo se llama al progenitor (padre o madre) que perdió un hijo?


----------



## faranji

Se llama 'lamentable laguna en nuestro léxico'.


----------



## faranji

Aunque en algunas obras literarias también se aplica 'huérfano' al padre o madre que perdió un hijo.


----------



## luyansan

Como dice Faranji y viene en el DRAE: 



> huérfano, na.. adj. Dicho de una persona de menor edad: A quien se le han muerto el padre y la madre o uno de los dos, especialmente el padre. U. t. c. s. *2. adj. poét. Dicho de una persona: A quien se le han muerto los hijos.*


----------



## Guido_19

Hola Abeltio.

Dejame comentarte que aquel padre que pierde a su progenitor no recibe ningún adjetivo, a diferencia de que si se le dice HUERFANO al hijo que perdió a algunos de sus padres, o bien a los dos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## abeltio

Gracias.
No había buscado en DRAE huérfano porque conozco el significado básico... la acepción poética de la palabra me sorprendió.
Siempre hay novedades en DRAE.
Muy bueno, faranji y lunyansan


----------



## yserien

Está claro Luyansan, en sentido poético y figurado es perfectamente válido. E incluso en el lenguaje popular se usa huérfano cuando hay una carencia y no solamente la pérdida de padres o hijos.


----------



## Jellby

*deshijado, da.*
1. adj. ant. Dicho de una persona: Que ha sido privada de los hijos.

Aunque eso parece más bien aplicable a alguien a quien se los han quitado, no a quien los ha perdido.


----------



## luyansan

Gracias a ti, Abeltio, por hacer la pregunta y a ti, Faranji, por darme la pista para buscar en el DRAE. 

Gracias a todos en general por las aclaraciones y por enseñarme la palabra "deshijado". De todos modos, Jellby, la muerte nos puede privar de/quitar a nuestros hijos (y ya sabemos lo que eso significa). Me parece correcta para expresar lo que Abeltio busca (aunque según el DRAE es vocablo anticuado y casi poético también).


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:

    Hasta donde yo conozco sólo existe el vocablo en cuestión cuando se trata de el patológico caso en el cual es el propio padre o la propia madre o ambos quienes han matado a alguno de sus hijos.El vocablo en cuestión es *filicida*, de forma tal que el padre en cuestión se convierte en un *filicida *y la progenitora involucrada se convierte también en una *filicida*.


    Hace poco leí unas ciertas estadísticas según las cuales en el mundo occidental el *filicidio* es más frecuente de lo que se pensaría en primera instancia  .


----------



## ragabar

Quizás otra posibilidad, que aparece en la RAE:
deshijado, da.
1. adj. ant. Dicho de una persona: Que ha sido privada de los hijos.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Interesante pregunta. No conocía la palabra "deshijado", pero, según la definición, no parece que pueda aplicarse a este caso. Curiosamente, tampoco existe una palabra que defina a una persona que ha perdido un hermano. ¿Deshermanado? No existe. 
Y "ex padre" sería, sin lugar a dudas, doloroso y, a mi parecer, cruel.


----------



## Pinairun

En hebreo hay un término que se traduce por "padre de hijo fallecido"


----------



## clares3

Hola
No conzco un término que signifique lo que pides pero A. Camus, en La peste, habla de "madres/padres amputados de sus hijos".


----------



## dios padre

cuando un padre-madre pierde a un hijo es, a mi entender, un filicidio ;sea causas humanas o naturales. No tiene otra palabra que haga referencia tal es asi que cuando Dios nuestro padre celestial pierde a su hijo (Jesus) u otros hijos (otras religiones) es tanto el dolor, que en todas las lenguas del mundo que nos ha otorgado, ha querido dejar ese vacio para que miremos para adelante y pensemos en los que vendran, siendo como un acto humano de prueba de nuestra voluntad


----------



## rdelafuente1

Filicidio es un delito que consiste en atentar contra la vida y que es cometido por un genitor (padre/madre) hacia un menor hijo propio. El término deriva del latín filius, que significa "hijo".
Antiguamente era muy habitual que el filicidio, al igual que el parricidio u otras figuras similares, fuese penado con un delito independiente. Hoy en día es más común que se recoja la condena por homicidio y, en su caso, se vea agravado por la proximidad familiar con la víctima.
No existe palabra o palabras que sea denominador común para aquel padre o aquella madre que pierde un hijo, solo dolor. El mio murió de "muerte súbita", hace quince meses, cuando tenia apenas 8 años.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, en hebreo y maya hay palabras para eso.


----------



## malita24

No hay ninguna palabra que recoja tanto dolor.


----------



## Geviert

Si la palabra no existe, se deberá entender que, en la historia de la lengua, ha sido más importante significar/codificar el hecho de que se pierda un padre (huérfano) a que se pierda un hijo, un hermano o cualquier otro pariente. Esto no significa que, desde el punto de vista existencial, estos últimos sean menos vividos. Obviamente todos somos libres de proponer neologismos (des-hermanado, des-primado, des-tiizado, des-sobrinizado o, mejor, mi favorito: *des-suegrado*). En este mundo olvidado por Dios, todo es posible. La metáfora "huérfano de hijos" me parece legítima.


----------



## RIU

Geviert said:


> Si la palabra no existe, se deberá entender que, en la historia de la lengua, ha sido más importante significar/codificar el hecho de que se pierda un padre (huérfano) a que se pierda un hijo



Normal. El hijo queda desamparado y el padre no.


----------



## Geviert

RIU said:


> Normal. El hijo queda desamparado y el padre no.


 En efecto, esta es la *diferencia cualitativa* que lleva a que se acuñe un término (huérfano) en vez de otro (siempre diacrónicamente hablando). El menor es privado (_orbus_) del amparo, se vuelve _orphanus_, mientras no sucede lo mismo en el caso del padre.


----------



## RIU

Sabido es que las culturas que se precian protegen a niños, ancianos y enfermos. ¿El resto? A trabajar.


----------



## Galle7273

Por andaban hablando de como se llama la persona que pierde a sus hijos y según la RAE la palabra es Huerfilo.

*Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Galle7273 said:


> Por andaban hablando de como se llama la persona que pierde a sus hijos y según la RAE la palabra es Huerfilo


Lo que dice la RAE es que está en estudio su incorporación... Que es, a día de hoy, un neologismo.

Saludos


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Galle7273 said:


> *Por andaban* hablando de c*o*mo se llama la persona que pierde a sus hijos y según la RAE la palabra es *H*u*e*rfilo


Jamás oída ni leída pero, en tal caso, sería "_huérfilo_". Siempre me pregunté sobre esa curiosidad: desde la antigüedad, acaso la abundancia de nacimientos, de muertes en baja edad, la "facilidad" de remplazarlos, y hasta el "beneficio" de que no hubiera una boca más para alimentar hicieron que no se sintiera eso como una gran pérdida y no se pensara en ese concepto.


----------



## Rosamariama

Geviert said:


> El menor es privado (_orbus_) del amparo, se vuelve _orphanus_, mientras no sucede lo mismo en el caso del padre.


cito esta aclaración del periodo anterior de este hilo porque, igual que no existía _huérfilo_, tampoco _huérfano_ se aplica más que hasta una cierta edad. Es decir, no se aplica a un adulto que pierde a sus padres, situación para la que podríamos decir que tampoco hay un término específico.​


----------

